
President signs bills to eliminate pharmacy ‘gag’ clauses - refurb
https://endpts.com/trump-signs-b-ills-to-eliminate-pharmacy-gag-clauses/
======
refurb
I had no idea this was planned at all.

Positive news though. It’s ridiculous an insurance company can withhold a
cheaper option.

The other thing I noticed is that my generic copay is now $10 or actual price
(if lower).

An antibiotic that used to be a flat $10 is now $5.17. Amazing how it took the
media shaming the insurance companies into doing this.

------
RickJWagner
It seems outrageous that the gag clauses were ever allowed in the first place.

Glad that's been done away with.

~~~
blaisio
I mean it's not that outrageous out of the context of healthcare. I don't
expect Best Buy to help me find how to spend the least amount of money, for
example.

~~~
breakingcups
Which is exactly why healthcare should not be treated as if it's any other
business.

------
equalunique
Nice to have some good news for a change.

------
berbec
Thanks Congress and President Trump. Whatever else you don't do or do that I
may disagree with, this is a positive for many people who struggle to afford
expensive medication.

~~~
haloux
The downvotes on a comment like this reminds me of my days in university...
downvotes are for unhelpful or incorrect content, not silencing people you
don’t agree with.

~~~
dang
Please don't break the guidelines by going on about downvoting. When you see
an unfairly downvoted comment, simply give it a corrective upvote and move on.
Other users will typically do so too, correcting the problem, but comments
like this one linger on as noise.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

It's a common mistake to think otherwise, but downvoting for disagreement has
always been ok on HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16131314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16131314)

------
blaisio
This is an objectively good thing, and I'm glad it is so small it was able to
pass without being politicized.

Although it probably won't change much since most pharmacists already ignore
rules like that.

